# Lomachenko: "I am Waiting for Your Answer Rigo"



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Vasyl Lomachenko Shouts, and Rigondeaux Responds
Mobile Version Share Click Here To Email Search BoxingScene Database

By Alexey Sukachev

If a person can name a single fight he's waiting wholeheartedly for, many will demand to see a showdown between arguably the two best amateur fighters of the modern era (if not ever) â€" now in the paid ranks.

Both WBO featherweight champion Vasyl Lomachenko (4-1, 2 KOs) and Super WBA and WBO super bantamweight champion Guillermo Rigondeaux (15-0, 10 KOs) has been on the collision course over a year since Lomachenkoâ€™s record-tying victory over Gary Russell Jr. for a world crown in his third professional fight.

Lomachenko is promoted by the Top Rank, while Rigondeaux was previously under the same banner and solely with Caribe Promotions. Both are the champions, though El Chacal is a universally recognized king of his division, while TBRB #3 rated 126lber Lomachenko is only champion in a loaded crop.

The problem is the catchweight of 124 lbs being requested by the Cuban, whereas the Ukrainian wants to fight his rival at the featherweight limit of 126.

Another attempt to negotiate the fight was made by fighters themselves on the social networks.

â€œLet's fight not for money but for the right to be a real champion! Let's do it for all the boxing fans! I am waiting for the answer Rigondeaux," exploded Lomachenko via his various accounts.

Rigondeaux answered back in Spanish, also welcoming the fight to take place. Whether it actually happens will be up to the fighters and their respective teams.

Vasyl Lomachenko has arguably the greatest amateur record in the history of boxing, going 396-1 with a single loss (to Albert Selimov from Russia in 2007 Chicago WC Final) twice avenged, winning two Olympic gold medals (2008 with a Val Barker trophy and 2012) and two world championships (2009 and 2011) along the road.

Guillermo Rigondeaux is said to be 374-12, also with two Olympic gold medals (2000 and 2004) and two world championships (2001 and 2005) as well as seven consecutive (2000-2006) Cuban nationals.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i believe he got an answer,
either catchweight at 124 or no more than 10 lbs rehydration.
if Loma isn't ok with it, he should fight someone his size.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i believe he got an answer,
> either catchweight at 124 or no more than 10 lbs rehydration.
> if Loma isn't ok with it, he should fight someone his size.


And I thought Guillermo can't get anyone to fight him.

There's this guy calling him out, will bring a decent payday too. He can't be that choosy anymore.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't think this fight would get made.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

But why he ducking Walters doe


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux has been fair in his request for the rehydration clause. He already gave in on the catch weight. Loma should either accept the clause, especially since he doesn't come in higher than 134 anyway according to his manager, or stop barking.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

yeah I don't want to see this fight without any weight stipulation. I think Lomachenko can rehydrate just 10 lbs and be perfectly healthy. I don't want this fight determined by Lomachenko being too large. I want to see who the more skilled guy is


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i believe he got an answer,
> either catchweight at 124 or no more than 10 lbs rehydration.
> if Loma isn't ok with it, he should fight someone his size.


no shame at all in rigo asking for a catch weight

just the same as there is no shame at all in 160 golovkin asking for a catch weight with 168 ward, a guy that won olympic gold at lhw

yet you still have dum fuks here talking bad about ggg when asking for one


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no shame at all in rigo asking for a catch weight
> 
> just the same as there is no shame at all in 160 golovkin asking for a catch weight with 168 ward, a guy that won olympic gold at lhw
> 
> yet you still have dum fuks here talking bad about ggg when asking for one


Agreed. Both Lomachenko and Ward have other options. Loma can fight Walters and Ward can fight Kovalev. They are the ones calling out Rigo and GGG, so if they want those fights bad enough they should meet the requests or just fight other people.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no shame at all in rigo asking for a catch weight
> 
> just the same as there is no shame at all in 160 golovkin asking for a catch weight with 168 ward, a guy that won olympic gold at lhw
> 
> yet you still have dum fuks here talking bad about ggg when asking for one


The difference for me, this doesn't apply to everybody. This is just my view on things.

Rigondeaux is already maxed out at 122. He rehydrates to 124-126 on fightnight and walks around that weight. I'd rather he not fight anybody above 122 when you add on top of his light weight, he's also short as hell at 5'4. If he does fight somebody from 126, then some type of weight stipulation is ok with me as long as that fighter won't be severely harmed in the process. Asking Walter for a 10lb rehydration clause wouldn't work or asking Johnny Gonzales to fight at 124.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Golovkin is maxed at 160


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux has already said he's not moving up past 124.. Not for a payday, or any other bullshit like other fighters have said they would or attempted to. He's maxed out at his weight, he's not avoiding moving up for one fighter and not another. If they can't agree on a weight, fight shouldn't happen and both should stop mentioning each other.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Lomachenko doesnt want it. If he really did he would accept the catchweight of 124 wich is only a 2 pound difference plus rigo is smaller. he knows rigo would school his ass


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lomachenko is fully right to not bow down to made up demands around the official rules of the sport.

I can also understand why Rigo would want them though and dont blame him for asking.

At the end of the day these guys just arent the same size and whilst they are extremely near to an annoying degree I cant really blame either for not making the fight.

Id love to see it but it looks like it aint meant to be.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Golovkin is maxed at 160


not as much as Rigo. Rigo can wake up in the morning and just skip breakfast to make 122. GGG rehydrates and walks around above 168


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lomachenko is fully right to not bow down to made up demands around the official rules of the sport.
> 
> I can also understand why Rigo would want them though and dont blame him for asking.
> 
> ...


yeah that's how I see it. I never thought this fight was possible to make. Some recent events changed my mind a little, but seems like my first guess was right


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.elnuevoherald.com/deportes/boxeo/article31536086.html

Rigo says he is ready for november return, opens camp in Key Largo.( spanish )
He says after september he is done with Hyde, at 34 i hope he is not going into another legal war.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> not as much as Rigo. Rigo can wake up in the morning and just skip breakfast to make 122. GGG rehydrates and walks around above 168


Can't say I disagree with that.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

2 days ago Rigo was walking around exactly at 122.8


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no shame at all in rigo asking for a catch weight
> 
> just the same as there is no shame at all in 160 golovkin asking for a catch weight with 168 ward, a guy that won olympic gold at lhw
> 
> yet you still have dum fuks here talking bad about ggg when asking for one


How much does Ward weigh on fight night?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> How much does Ward weigh on fight night?


ggg weighed 170 for monroe and ward weighed in at 172 in his last fight asking for a cw because he in all likelihood he felt that he could not make 168


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma calling out everyone but Walters


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Rigondeaux has already said he's not moving up past 124.. Not for a payday, or any other bullshit like other fighters have said they would or attempted to. He's maxed out at his weight, he's not avoiding moving up for one fighter and not another. If they can't agree on a weight, fight shouldn't happen and both should stop mentioning each other.


Really?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> http://www.elnuevoherald.com/deportes/boxeo/article31536086.html
> 
> Rigo says he is ready for november return, opens camp in Key Largo.( spanish )
> He says after september he is done with Hyde, at 34 i hope he is not going into another legal war.


Seriously, do you think Hyde is holding Rigo back or is it Caribe? From my outsider view, it seems like Hyde is making all the moves and keeping Rigo relevant while Caribe seem to be doing nothing. I feel Rigo would be much further ahead with Hyde than Caribe.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> Loma calling out everyone but Walters


Are you saying he's ducking Walters? Why would he do that?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Theron said:


> How much does Ward weigh on fight night?


Wasn't it like 180+ vs Smith?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Wasn't it like 180+ vs Smith?


naw, it was a 172 catchweight, but Smith came in over weight at 176.4 and then missed the day of the fight weigh in


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Seriously, do you think Hyde is holding Rigo back or is it Caribe? From my outsider view, it seems like Hyde is making all the moves and keeping Rigo relevant while Caribe seem to be doing nothing. I feel Rigo would be much further ahead with Hyde than Caribe.


Hyde wants to cash out with a big fight on his last fight with Rigo.
I feel the same, Hyde could be more significant than Caribe, but Rigo is stuck in Miami with all the "cubaneo" and he doesn't feel comfortable with a manager who is far away and with whom he can't communicate.
Im giving up a bit on this Rigo situation, seriously.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Really?


Gotta say, that's freaking badass lol.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

BTW, I just checked Rigo's IG and he generally seems to be interested... What will it take to make this happen? I think Loma should accept any clauses as long as they're reasonble, you can't just ask the other guy to give up everything.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Hyde wants to cash out with a big fight on his last fight with Rigo.
> I feel the same, Hyde could be more significant than Caribe, but Rigo is stuck in Miami with all the "cubaneo" and he doesn't feel comfortable with a manager who is far away and with whom he can't communicate.
> Im giving up a bit on this Rigo situation, seriously.


 Its such a shit situation. I'm also pissed off that an elite exciting fighter like Gamboa has to beg for a significant fight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Its such a shit situation. I'm also pissed off that an elite exciting fighter like Gamboa has to beg for a significant fight.


i heard Gamboa is back with Salas in Vegas, it could be his last chance.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i heard Gamboa is back with Salas in Vegas, it could be his last chance.


Yeah, he looked sensational against Solis with Salas but he needs a promoter ASAP. I really hope Haymon or GBP can get him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The difference for me, this doesn't apply to everybody. This is just my view on things.
> 
> Rigondeaux is already maxed out at 122. He rehydrates to 124-126 on fightnight and walks around that weight. I'd rather he not fight anybody above 122 when you add on top of his light weight, he's also short as hell at 5'4. If he does fight somebody from 126, then some type of weight stipulation is ok with me as long as that fighter won't be severely harmed in the process. Asking Walter for a 10lb rehydration clause wouldn't work or asking Johnny Gonzales to fight at 124.


a champion calling out another champion at a lower weight class without taking into consideration of a catchweight is just gay

defending the higher weight champion and ridiculing the lower weight champion for not agreeing to the fight without a catchweight is also gay

both loma and ward are weak.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Golovkin is maxed at 160


so why was he willing to move to 168 for chavez and why does he go into the ring over 168?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Rigondeaux has already said he's not moving up past 124.. Not for a payday, or any other bullshit like other fighters have said they would or attempted to. He's maxed out at his weight, he's not avoiding moving up for one fighter and not another. If they can't agree on a weight, fight shouldn't happen and both should stop mentioning each other.


Rigo agreed to the fight happening at 126, but with a 10lbs rehydration clause.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Really?


Doesn't say he won't ask for a catchweight...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo agreed to the fight happening at 126, but with a 10lbs rehydration clause.


Ah yes, that he did. Trying to make sure his opponent isn't way bigger than him on fight night, which is what he'd hope to accomplish with a catchweight I'd assume.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Doesn't say he won't ask for a catchweight...


Are you fuckin kidding me, he points out that he couldn't make weight. He's basically saying "you're too big for 126 but I don't give a fuck I'll still tap that ass."

Now to make it clear I'm fine with Rigo asking for a catch weight or some sort of compromise to fight Loma. He's the top dog in his weight class and it's not his fault all these Haymon ******* are ducking him. I'm just pointing out some of you poster's double standards.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's basically saying "you're too big for 126 but I don't give a fuck I'll still tap that ass."


Where does Rigo basically say this?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> so why was he willing to move to 168 for chavez and why does he go into the ring over 168?


Same reason as Rigo


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Luf said:


> Where does Rigo basically say this?


So you're saying he's calling out a man who can't even make weight in his own division to come down to a catchweight to fight him? That doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> Same reason as Rigo


Why is Golovkin even being mentioned in the same sentence as Rigondeaux? Rigondeaux beat the top 10 P4P ranked Donaire with ease. Who in the fuck has Golovkin ever beaten? Exactly. Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm drunk...and I'm about to call my ex-fiance from 5 years ago.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Why is Golovkin even being mentioned in the same sentence as Rigondeaux? Rigondeaux beat the top 10 P4P ranked Donaire with ease. Who in the fuck has Golovkin ever beaten? Exactly. Now shut the fuck up.


Beside the fact that this is a completr non point, I didnt even bring him up in the first place you imbecile.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I'm drunk...and I'm about to call my ex-fiance from 5 years ago.


:rofl


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> So you're saying he's calling out a man who can't even make weight in his own division to come down to a catchweight to fight him? That doesn't make any sense...


You love putting words in people's mouths don't you?

I never said any of what you said. I said where does Rigo basically say this?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Luf said:


> You love putting words in people's mouths don't you?
> 
> I never said any of what you said. I said where does Rigo basically say this?


He doesn't explicitly state it but the implication is clear that he'd move up to fight Walters, I think you'd have to be a total moron to think otherwise.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> He doesn't explicitly state it but the implication is clear that he'd move up to fight Walters, I think you'd have to be a total moron to think otherwise.


:deal


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

is andre ward really thinking about fighting marco antonio periban?

rofl lmfao 1000x

and to think that they where dumb asses here believing that ward was really going to fight kovalev after golovkin, insinuating that if ward would move up to fight sergey then ggg should be willing to move up too

fuken classic egg on face in this forum

first rigo asks for a catch weight against loma(perfectly acceptable to anyone without ward cock in their ass and ggg as their voodoo doll) whereas theses same people say that ggg should fight lhw olympic gold winner ward at 168 without a catch weight and now andre, whose number two choice after ggg was claimed to be kovalev, is now fighting a guy whose last fight against a ranked opponent he was ktfo in three rounds and has yet to beat a top ten ranked opponent at any weight class in his entire career?

this is the 168 guy that was supposedly going to fight 175 killer kovalev? a guy fighting smiths and peribans?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> He doesn't explicitly state it but the implication is clear that he'd move up to fight Walters, I think you'd have to be a total moron to think otherwise.


Why not reply to his tweet and ask him?

The only reference to weight I've seen Rigo make is that he won't go above 124.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lomachenko shouldnt have to do catchweights or rehydration limits. He holds the 126 title that they would be fighting for so if Rigo wants that then he should fight at the full 126 weight.

If he thinks hes too small to do that then that is fine and he doesnt need to move up but lets not whine about a guy refusing a catchweight. Thats a good thing in my eyes.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lomachenko shouldnt have to do catchweights or rehydration limits. He holds the 126 title that they would be fighting for so if Rigo wants that then he should fight at the full 126 weight.
> 
> If he thinks hes too small to do that then that is fine and he doesnt need to move up but lets not whine about a guy refusing a catchweight. Thats a good thing in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Rigo said he'd do 126 just so long as Loma doesn't weigh in over 134 fight night...And if Loma doesn't do this anyways and is ruining a great fight that everyone wants to see because of some stupid pride issue then FUCK HIM

Or maybe it isn't a pride issue, maybe it's a confidence issue.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Rigo said he'd do 126 just so long as Loma doesn't weigh in over 134 fight night...And if Loma doesn't do this anyways and is ruining a great fight that everyone wants to see because of some stupid pride issue then FUCK HIM
> 
> Or maybe it isn't a pride issue, maybe it's a confidence issue.


Not really. Its Rigo who is making rules up not Loma. If he doesnt think hes big enough then he should stay where he is. Catweights and rehydration is bullshit imo. Just fight at the weight or dont.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Not really. Its Rigo who is making rules up not Loma. If he doesnt think hes big enough then he should stay where he is. Catweights and rehydration is bullshit imo. Just fight at the weight or dont.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Does Lomo ever come in over 134? If not then that shouldn't be a problem for him to agree to a rehydration 134 clause.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Does Lomo ever come in over 134? If not then that shouldn't be a problem for him to agree to a rehydration 134 clause.


seriously how is that on Rigo...Rigo is just acknowledging the fact that they are simply not the same size, and wants a fair playing field if they fought. How is Rigo the one being unreasonable here.

It's called negations. If you are not wiling to compromise anything at the negotiation table you don't want to fight and you can fuck off. Fuck loma if he doesnt take a 134 rehydration clause which is more than a reasonable requests from a much smaller fighter.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Does Lomo ever come in over 134? If not then that shouldn't be a problem for him to agree to a rehydration 134 clause.


Im not sure but if they said no then I wouldnt have guessed so.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Are you fuckin kidding me, he points out that he couldn't make weight. He's basically saying "you're too big for 126 but I don't give a fuck I'll still tap that ass."
> 
> Now to make it clear I'm fine with Rigo asking for a catch weight or some sort of compromise to fight Loma. He's the top dog in his weight class and it's not his fault all these Haymon ******* are ducking him. I'm just pointing out some of you poster's double standards.


No, that's not what he's basically saying IMO. He's basically saying Walters got fame from beating his leftovers and now he's saying he can't even make weight to defend the titles. Doesn't say anywhere he'd fight at the full weight and not ask for a catchweight.. No reason to assume he wouldn't as everything he's said about weight is not moving up above 124. So no, not double standards.. GGG *negotiated* to fight at 168 but won't face Ward there, no way it's the same thing. :rofl atsch But let's not derail this thread with things that have been discussed a million times.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lomachenko shouldnt have to do catchweights or rehydration limits. He holds the 126 title that they would be fighting for so if Rigo wants that then he should fight at the full 126 weight.
> 
> If he thinks hes too small to do that then that is fine and he doesnt need to move up but lets not whine about a guy refusing a catchweight. Thats a good thing in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Agreed. It's his title and if he doesn't want to fight below his weight it's his choice.. If he doesn't weigh in more than 134 on fight night I think he should agree to the rehydration limit, but I'm not going to bash the dude if he doesn't want to..


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> No, that's not what he's basically saying IMO. He's basically saying Walters got fame from beating his leftovers and now he's saying he can't even make weight to defend the titles. Doesn't say anywhere he'd fight at the full weight and not ask for a catchweight.. No reason to assume he wouldn't as everything he's said about weight is not moving up above 124. So no, not double standards.. _*GGG negotiated to fight at 168 but won't face Ward there, no way it's the same thing.*_ :rofl atsch But let's not derail this thread with things that have been discussed a million times.


ward calling out a guy from a lower weight class is the _*exact same thing*_ as loma calling out a guy from a lower weight class

and its far from the norm for a guy to move up in weight and fight who is perceived to be the number one guy in the division(hopkins, spinks, leonard and calzaghe being exceptions) without a catch weight(chavez/whitaker 145)

trinidad, mosely, holyfield, toney, moorer, winky, garcia, haye, crawford, pernell, paq, floyd all champions that did not immediately fight the number one guy in the division when moving up in weight

yet some idiots here want to give ggg shit for not wanting to immediately face ward when moving up in his first fight at 168


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward calling out a guy from a lower weight class is the _*exact same thing*_ as loma calling out a guy from a lower weight class
> 
> and its far from the norm for a guy to move up in weight and fight who is perceived to be the number one guy in the division(hopkins and calzaghe being two exceptions) without a catch weight(chavez/whitaker 145)
> 
> ...


Post was about Rigo refusing to go above 124 (126 with rehydration clause) and requesting a catchweight against Lomachenko vs GGG negotiating for 168 with Froch but refusing to for Ward.. It's another article on boxingscene today where his team basically says Ward doesn't get 168 because he's not a big draw.. Rigondeaux has never done anything like that.

No, GGG gets shit because he'll go to 168 for one fighter and not another based on pay while his fans act like he can't get a decent fight. That is all there is to it, not sure why people can't wrap their head around that. But again, that's not what this thread is for.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Post was about Rigo refusing to go above 124 (126 with rehydration clause) and requesting a catchweight against Lomachenko vs GGG negotiating for 168 with Froch but refusing to for Ward.. It's another article on boxingscene today where his team basically says Ward doesn't get 168 because he's not a big draw.. Rigondeaux has never done anything like that.
> 
> No, GGG gets shit because he'll go to 168 for one fighter and not another based on pay while his fans act like he can't get a decent fight. That is all there is to it, not sure why people can't wrap their head around that. But again, that's not what this thread is for.


i dont see any probelms with ggg fans. in fact, the only people here that are having problems with ggg getting fights and getting recognized is andre ward and andre ward fans.

1.3 mm views against both willie monroe and rubio

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/5/1...-continues-strong-ratings-year-for-hbo-boxing

and ward now relegated to undercard status against an unranked fighter in periban

if this were the ufc, this kind of fight would be on the prelims

andre ward pathetically tried to drag up a 160, one of the hottest fighters in the sport, because nobody cares about him.

nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont see any probelms with ggg fans. in fact, the only people here that are having problems with ggg getting fights and getting recognized is andre ward and andre ward fans.
> 
> 1.3 mm views against both willie monroe and rubio
> 
> ...


Huh? Uh, sure!


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

loma jus said 500k for both, 500k extra to winner, really trying to entice rigo here. rigo says lets do it


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma sounds a lit desperate to me. Nobody else at 126?
Rigo got 500K for Amagasa, same amount for Loma?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont see any probelms with ggg fans. in fact, the only people here that are having problems with ggg getting fights and getting recognized is andre ward and andre ward fans.
> 
> 1.3 mm views against both willie monroe and rubio
> 
> ...


That has nothing to do with what he said retard. Golovkin is willing to fight Froch or Chavez at 168 not Ward and his management team claimed he was the best from 154-168

Loa said no such thing so they're different you fucking dimwit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That has nothing to do with what he said retard. Golovkin is willing to fight Froch or Chavez at 168 not Ward and his management team claimed he was the best from 154-168
> 
> Loa said no such thing so they're different you fucking dimwit


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

http://www.boxingforum24.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=18465

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo says he's down with 50-50. in terms of talent and legacy I'd put this right up there with Pac v mayweather if it goes down


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Loma sounds a lit desperate to me. Nobody else at 126?
> Rigo got 500K for Amagasa, same amount for Loma?


Damn, Lomachenko is lighting up Twitter with talks about Rigondeaux!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634446173219237888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633718691046232067

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633346168123191297
A lot of it is written in Russian, though. Supposedly, his team is translating.

@Chacal


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd favor Rigo in this match, but I wouldn't put money on it. Loma is constantly coming forward with angles, head movement, and his hands up. A lot of Russell's shots were blocked simply because Loma had his glove glued to his cheek when stepping out


----------



## verpeiler (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd love that fight. Catchweight or rehydration clause is fine with me, since both fighters have to meet between their respective weight classes. Just do it as a non title fight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Golovkin is maxed at 160


Are you a bit simple? Golovkin comes into the anywhere between the super middle and light heavyweight limit.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Are you a bit simple? Golovkin comes into the anywhere between the super middle and light heavyweight limit.


But its not like JCC Jr who will move the goal posts because he can't make the limit. Golovkin can make 160 and is undersized at 168 who cut massive weight to make 168.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Are you a bit simple? Golovkin comes into the anywhere between the super middle and light heavyweight limit.


He comes 170~, problem is that GGG's already a bulky dude so there's no room to put any more, he'd come in at the same size he fights at MW.

And get off my nuts please.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigo a pussy for not taking fight at 126 with no special handicaps.. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Rigo a pussy for not taking fight at 126 with no special handicaps..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ironic coming from a wendy fan girl...when wendy is too big for 154 according to him but too small for 160? so he fights at 155? lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Ironic coming from a wendy fan girl...when wendy is too big for 154 according to him but too small for 160? so he fights at 155? lol


Cotto demanded 155... Canelo will soon be going to 160 until you see him demand a middle weight like ggg come down.. Then kindly stfu

Canelo has been fighting at catch weights but none have been detrimental to his opponents.. The opposite of what rigaydeux is trying to do...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Cotto demanded 155... Canelo will soon be going to 160 until you see him demand a middle weight like ggg come down.. Then kindly stfu
> 
> Canelo has been fighting at catch weights but none have been detrimental to his opponents.. The opposite of what rigaydeux is trying to do...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You don't listen to reason so why even bother lol

Rigo already accepted 126 and if loma doesn't rehydrate over 134 anyways then he should stop being a drama queen and sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> You don't listen to reason so why even bother lol
> 
> Rigo already accepted 126 and if loma doesn't rehydrate over 134 anyways then he should stop being a drama queen and sign on the dotted line.


Same shit.. Detrimental to his opponent.

Rigaydeux acting like Loma going to balloon up 15 pounds.. Just sign and stop being gay.. Who else can he fight but bums? Come on now..

Do you really want people blaming his win on a weight clause.. Come on I sure wouldn't.. Beat him fair and square or just say no.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Same shit.. Detrimental to his opponent.
> 
> Rigaydeux acting like Loma going to balloon up 15 pounds.. Just sign and stop being gay.. Who else can he fight but bums? Come on now..
> 
> ...


And this statement is coming from the biggest supporter of the guy who invented the 155 lbs ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> And this statement is coming from the biggest supporter of the guy who invented the 155 lbs ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has it been detrimental to his opponents? I'm not a fan of 155 but I don't mind it since it has only benefited both parties.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Has it been detrimental to his opponents? I'm not a fan of 155 but I don't mind it since it has only benefited both parties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ask Angulo how detrimental was when he was notified the day before he didn't need to drain himself to make weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Ask Angulo how detrimental was when he was notified the day before he didn't need to drain himself to make weight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this in regards to lara angulo.. Or canelo? I don't get it if for canelo...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Ask Angulo how detrimental was when he was notified the day before he didn't need to drain himself to make weight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lara claimed that same bullshit excuse when he fought angulo, some rehydration clause that was never in the contract


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fight is boxing at it's most pure and perfect. it's a shame many will not ever see it let alone hear about it.

I do find it a little ironic Lomachenko is pushing to this to happen, he's basically Rigo-ing, Rigo. Haunting until he signs the deal. Fair play to both raising the stakes like this, no idea who wins and don't really care as long as it's a good fight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Is this in regards to lara angulo.. Or canelo? I don't get it if for canelo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Canelo vs Angulo.
The weigh in the day before the fight, Canelo team informed Angulo that he won't make 154, Angulo already at 154 looking like a zombie. He got paid some money for the inconvenience. After that Canelo has never fought at 154.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

My point Doc;
Canelo finds a weight were he's comfortable at, and he fights at it. Take it or leave it.
Rigo who wants to fight at 122 is trying to find some leverage against a very talented and bigger man. What's the problem with it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vasya says he only challenged Rigo after he challenged him.

Says he agreed to Rigo's conditions - money and rehydration clause.

Says the fight is off - Rigo's team refused to accept the fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Vasya says he only challenged Rigo after he challenged him.
> 
> Says he agreed to Rigo's conditions - money and rehydration clause.
> 
> Says the fight is off - Rigo's team refused to accept the fight.


This pathetic ducking of lomachenko deserves it's own thread.. Loma accepted his conditions what does ET have to say.. Crickets

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

*Lomachenko:* "When we started to talk with them about details, they put forward different conditions, - said Vasily. - They told us amount of money, that they want, and we agreed. They wanted rehydration limit 62.5 kg (137.79 lbs). I agreed. But yesterday they told us that they are not ready to organize the fight, and at the moment they do not want to fight. "

*Source:* http://allboxing.ru/news/20150828-2057/vasiliy-lomachenko-rigondo-otkazalsya-ot-boya-so-mnoy

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigonduck has no shame.. Ask for all these demands gets them and walks away. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Vasya says he only challenged Rigo after he challenged him.
> 
> Says he agreed to Rigo's conditions - money and rehydration clause.
> 
> Says the fight is off - Rigo's team refused to accept the fight.


when did rigo challenge him? unless loma can prove otherwise vasyl is simply a guy calling out another guy from a lower weight class that shouldve been calling out waters before nicholas moves up to 130


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> when did rigo challenge him? unless loma can prove otherwise vasyl is simply a guy calling out another guy from a lower weight class that shouldve been calling out waters before nicholas moves up to 130


It was on Twitter.. Except now Loma accepted the demands.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> It was on Twitter.. Except now Loma accepted the demands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


im pretty sure that rigo accepted the challenge only after loma pursued the fight.

what it sounds like is that lomas claiming that rigo first called him out which i highly doubt

at least with ward, there really isnt anyone at 168 that presents him a significant challenge when he pathetically started stalking ggg whereas vasly had walters when this was all going down.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im pretty sure that rigo accepted the challenge only after loma pursued the fight.
> 
> what it sounds like is that lomas claiming that rigo first called him out which i highly doubt
> 
> at least with ward, there really isnt anyone at 168 that presents him a significant challenge when he pathetically started stalking ggg whereas vasly had walters when this was all going down.


Yeah that's what I read.. Loma claims Rigo called him out on Twitter before he focused on trying to make the fight because of that..

I think it makes sense.. Because before twitter they would ask him about fighting Rigo.. And he would say I don't call out people that aren't in my weight class.

Maybe someone can track down the first to call out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

I felt Rigo wouldn't want to sign a new fight while under Hyde. He is probably waiting until September before making a move to move forward with his new promoter/management


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I felt Rigo wouldn't want to sign a new fight while under Hyde. He is probably waiting until September before making a move to move forward with his new promoter/management


Rigonduck should have thought about that before calling out Loma and demanding special circumstances to make the fight happen.. Now that Loma said I'm your Huckleberry.. Rigonduck says "the fights not with you Holliday"..

Pathetic move.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Yeah that's what I read.. Loma claims Rigo called him out on Twitter before he focused on trying to make the fight because of that..
> 
> I think it makes sense.. Because before twitter they would ask him about fighting Rigo.. And he would say I don't call out people that aren't in my weight class.
> 
> ...


guys dont go around calling out guys in lower weight classes unless provoked. unwritten rule in boxing and mma. its weak. lineal lhw hopkins called out 168 calzaghe on tv after he beat winky but hopkins and calzaghe had already agreed on a fight a couple years earlier when joe was a 168 and bernard was a 160

ward calling out ggg and loma calling out rigo without provocation is just bad. canelo challenged jmm to a fight at the spur of the moment but it was somewhat justified as marquez was constantly talking shit about alvarez whenever possible on mexican tv and saul had enough. but thats as far as it went with that one confrontation.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Rigonduck should have thought about that before calling out Loma and demanding special circumstances to make the fight happen.. Now that Loma said I'm your Huckleberry.. Rigonduck says "the fights not with you Holliday"..
> 
> Pathetic move.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Calm down. This is probably not up to Rigo and probably Caribe promotions refusing to negotiate a fight with Hyde in the picture


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Hyde has the same clause in the contract that all the promoters have, which is if you decline legit fight offers that were presented to him, the contract is extended. Assuming this is true, then Rigo waiting until Sept would just simply extend Hyde's contract.

Anyway, it sucks, and I'm afraid I'll have to ask @OneTime to issue a fatwa on @Chacal for raising all our hopes in the first place.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Rigo's like GGG right now. The only guys willing to fight him are at higher weight lol


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Why is Golovkin even being mentioned in the same sentence as Rigondeaux? Rigondeaux beat the top 10 P4P ranked Donaire with ease. Who in the fuck has Golovkin ever beaten? Exactly. Now shut the fuck up.


:cry Stop paying attention to GGG.:cry


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :cry Stop paying attention to GGG.:cry


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/pound-for-pound

i swear, this fuken forum

next, youll have some dum fuk here saying he has more crediblity than a boxing publication that has been in existence for almost 100 years


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Rigondeaux said:


> Calm down. This is probably not up to Rigo and probably Caribe promotions refusing to negotiate a fight with Hyde in the picture


:lol: @ the hypocrisy.

BY your previous standards you should be calling Rigo, Rigonduck right about now.:deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Calm down. This is probably not up to Rigo and probably Caribe promotions refusing to negotiate a fight with Hyde in the picture


We don't give Haymon fighters a pass...

Rigo needs to drop Caribe, seriously.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to wait and see how things develop. Hopefully this fight gets made somehow.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't want to hear anymore talk about Rigondeaux being ducked or not being able to get a fight. I'm a fan of both, but Rigo and GGG aren't as avoided as they are made out to be, it's just politics and hype.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> :cry Stop paying attention to GGG.:cry


Why is he being brought up in this thread, which is clearly about two guys who have nothing to do with him?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/pound-for-pound
> 
> i swear, this fuken forum
> 
> next, youll have some dum fuk here saying he has more crediblity than a boxing publication that has been in existence for almost 100 years


Why is this fuckwit always posting links? Take your dumb ass back to BN24, you clown. Nobody wants you here.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> We don't give Haymon fighters a pass...
> 
> Rigo needs to drop Caribe, seriously.


Caribe is the worst thing that has happened to Rigo and Dorticos. They can't get big fights without a third party being involved, such as top rank or al haymon. They suck.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol: @ the hypocrisy.
> 
> BY your previous standards you should be calling Rigo, Rigonduck right about now.:deal


Shut the fuck up you *** get the fuck off my nuts. Holy Christmas


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

Best fight to be made in boxing. Really hope this can get made although i'd be very surprised if its next up


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So did Rigo ask for 134 rehydration or the 137.79(?) @Doc posted a link for?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> So did Rigo ask for 134 rehydration or the 137.79(?) @*Doc* posted a link for?


Loma said he agreed to 137, I think you can take his word here.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if bball and the rest of the **** who rag on GGG are going to condemn Rigondeaux' duck here. Has GGG ever called out a guy making demands with a rehydration clause, and once his opponent agreed lost interest?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I wonder if bball and the rest of the **** who rag on GGG are going to condemn Rigondeaux' duck here. Has GGG ever called out a guy making demands with a rehydration clause, and once his opponent agreed lost interest?


This ducking is on another level.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I wonder if bball and the rest of the **** who rag on GGG are going to condemn Rigondeaux' duck here. Has GGG ever called out a guy making demands with a rehydration clause, and once his opponent agreed lost interest?


This is what their reaction will be:

*crickets*


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> This is what their reaction will be:
> 
> *crickets*


That would be like if Ward accepted at 164 and then ggg shamelessly duck after Ward called him out on his shit .. The forum would blow up with ggg hate.. Any hate for rigonduck is warranted. This shit is retarded as shit if rigonduck has promoter problems he shouldn't be calling out.. But now he is hiding behind promoter.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Loma said he agreed to 137, I think you can take his word here.


I can take his word they agreed to 137.. What I'm asking is if Rigondeaux's camp ever said they wanted 137, or if they wanted a catchweight or Lomachenko to weigh a maximum 135 on fight night?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Rigondeaux said:


> Shut the fuck up you *** get the fuck off my nuts. Holy Christmas


You hold well under pressure.:cheers

Rigonduck better sign a fight soon or it'll kill you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Rigondeaux is 34. That's not even close to the same as some younger guys moving up. He has a max of 126, and that's barely cuttin it for his frame. Yeah the guy wants challenges, but they got to be realistic and fair. I would love this fight, but sometimes the timing isn't there.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't want to hear anymore talk about Rigondeaux being ducked or not being able to get a fight. I'm a fan of both, but Rigo and GGG aren't as avoided as they are made out to be, it's just politics and hype.


bro, sometimes your double standard is funny.
yes, Rigo has been ducked on his division,the one he is the champion. The other champs and contenders don't even acknowledge him.
he isn't ducking Lomachemko, he's asking for some leverage against a most bigger man. 
Loma instead, refuses to move up to a catch weight against bigger man.( does Walters sounds familiar?)
If nobody else at 126, why doesn't Loma moves up to 130?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> I felt Rigo wouldn't want to sign a new fight while under Hyde. He is probably waiting until September before making a move to move forward with his new promoter/management


If he signs with Haymon the fight is dead. Probably a good move for Rigo though tbf.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> I can take his word they agreed to 137.. What I'm asking is if Rigondeaux's camp ever said they wanted 137, or if they wanted a catchweight or Lomachenko to weigh a maximum 135 on fight night?


Yes, they said 135 before, but that's a non issue since they agreed to 137.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> bro, sometimes your double standard is funny.
> yes, Rigo has been ducked on his division,the one he is the champion. The other champs and contenders don't even acknowledge him.
> he isn't ducking Lomachemko, he's asking for some leverage against a most bigger man.
> Loma instead, refuses to move up to a catch weight against bigger man.( does Walters sounds familiar?)
> If nobody else at 126, why doesn't Loma moves up to 130?


What leverage? They said they agreed to everything and then inexplicable backed out. They didn't say "Oh we're not going to fight you because you don't agree to a catcwheight", that's what negotiations are for. If it went something like:

Rigondeuax: "Catchweight or no fight"
Lomachenko: "No catchweights"
Rigondeaux: "OK BB"

Nobody would have said anything but it instead went something like this:

Rigondeaux: "Catchweight please"
Lomachenko: "No catchweight but we can accept rehydration clause"
Rigondeaux: "Ok that's fine"
Lomachenko: "Money's good?"
Rigondeaux: "Yeah"
Lomachenko: "Awesome, then we have a fight!"
Rigondeaux: "Ummmm, I'm not ready...."


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

LeapingHook said:


> What leverage? They said they agreed to everything and then inexplicable backed out. They didn't say "Oh we're not going to fight you because you don't agree to a catcwheight", that's what negotiations are for. If it went something like:
> 
> Rigondeuax: "Catchweight or no fight"
> Lomachenko: "No catchweights"
> ...


That's basically it. Loma called Rigo's bluff and Rigonduck folded like a cheap lawnchair.:deal


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Yes, they said 135 before, but that's a non issue since they agreed to 137.


Have you seen anything from Rigondeaux side saying they were cool with 137, or just Lomachenko side saying they agreed to 137? Just asking as this thread is literally the only thing I can find saying 137, and it's from lomachenko.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Have you seen anything from Rigondeaux side saying they were cool with 137, or just Lomachenko side saying they agreed to 137? Just asking as this thread is literally the only thing I can find saying 137, and it's from lomachenko.


Only from Lomachenko. Don't see how that matters though, Rigondeaux's team has not yet given a reason as to why they denied the fight so until they do the default assumption should be they agreed to the weight as Lomachenko said.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gotcha. I'll wait for something I can actually read or hear before I make judgement. Lomachenko could have easily agreed to only go up to 137 while rigondeaux only wanted 135. Since I don't understand the video and haven't heard from Rigondeaux team I'll wait for complete information before judging.

Maybe rigondeaux gave in more when negotiating, or maybe lomachenko agreed to something that wasn't on the table but he felt was good enough.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Have you seen anything from Rigondeaux side saying they were cool with 137, or just Lomachenko side saying they agreed to 137? Just asking as this thread is literally the only thing I can find saying 137, and it's from lomachenko.


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Butter (Jun 5, 2013)

I like your assessment. Simply, they just aren't the same size. One for bigger, the other is what he is.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

137? I don't even think Rigo walks around above 130


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Would be a really good matchup, I favor Rigondeaux at any weight (but he might taste the canvas).


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> 137? I don't even think Rigo walks around above 130


2 weeks ago he was below 127 going to camp.
I don't understand some people here, mostly Mexicans trying to divert the real duckers. And everything Rigo wants vs Lomachenko is some leverage the night of the fight.
Lomachenko is an extra class boxer, one of the best but bigger than Rigo. Rigo can give away 15 lbs vs good fighters like Donaire but Lomachenko is on another level.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

walking around weight means nothing in weight classes. 

if a guy can make the weight, legally, thats all that matters.

if you werent born with a body that can cut 20 pounds before a weigh-in giving you a seven or eight pound weight advantage over your opponent on fight night too bad.

im sure amir khan wishes that he was born with a granite chin but he wasnt. 

no difference

if rigo wants to go up a weight class go. if not, no shame in it and no reason why he should


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Don't think neither guy is scared, they're olympians ffs and used to fighting the best of the best. Loma doesn't want to give up to much weight since he already came down in weight for his current weightclass. Rigo can't get any bigger. Really want to see this fight but don't think there is much of a level playing field


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im sure amir khan wishes that he was born with a granite chin but he wasnt.
> 
> no difference


:rofl :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :rofl :lol:


could you imagine an amir kahn with a granite chin to go along with his skill set, balls of steel and heart of a lion?

i was capping the mares fight and was wondering if abner would be able to overcome his brutal ko loss to gonzalez, especially after backing out of the rematch, like khan did with both prescott and garcia and had my doubts but mares certainly proved everyone wrong who might have questioned him


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Vasyl Lomachenko: Rigondeaux Does Not Want To Fight
Mobile Version Click Here To Email Search BoxingScene Database
By Gregroy Stangrit

27Â*yearÂ*old Ukrainian Vasyl Lomachenko, who holds the WBO world featherweight championship, says
WBA/WBO junior featherweight champion Guillermo Rigondeaux of Cuba, 34Â*yearsÂ*old, has refused to
fight him.

The two Olympic champions have been trading messages on the social networks, calling each other out
to fight.

Lomachenko says everything was agreed upon, including a rehydration clause on the morning of the
fight and then Rigondeaux refused to face him.

"When we started talking to them about a fight in more detail, they put forward different
conditions. They demanded the [financial] amount that was required, and we agree with them about it.
They made a demand that on the morning of the fight, my weight does not exceed 62.5 kilograms [135Â*
pounds give or take]. I agreed. But now they told us that they are not ready to stage this fight, now
they do not want to fight," Lomachenko said.

Gregory Stangrit covers boxing for Allboxing.ru


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux Eyes November Return, as a Free Agent?
Mobile Version Click Here To Email Search BoxingScene Database
By Elisinio Castillo

WBA/WBO super bantamweight champion Guillermo Ridgondeaux (15Â*0, 10KOs).

The twoÂ*time Olympic gold medal winner is looking to return to action on an undisclosed date in November. The Cuban boxer has been inactive since December 31, when he scored a knockout victory in Japan. He attributes his inactivity to a strained relationship between his manager, Gary Hyde, and his promoter, Caribe Promotions.

Hyde claims his managerial contract with Rigondeaux expires in January. The Cuban boxer denies this and says his lawyers have confirmed to him that the agreement will expire in September.

"That's a lie. He hasn't gotten me a fight and I doubt that in these weeks remaining in the contract that he will look for something,'' Rigondeaux said to George Ebro. "This has been a really difficult time for me, where I learned the true meaning of the word patience."
"I guarantee that everything will change after September 15, because then my team will have a free hand to negotiate better things. I'm going to Cayo Largo [to train] with a clean mind and my body is ready."
"Basically no one wants to fight me. Everything is hearsay to look good with the fans, but nobody has actually come to discuss [a fight] with us, to put a real plan together. It is very easy to be a champion who looks good and talks.''


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

@vasyllomachenko Yo soy un super campeon y pa pelear conmigo hay q pagar. DÃ©jate de los cuentos en tus videos y mentiras #Cuba #ElRey 
â€" Guillermo Rigondeaux (@RigoElChacal305) August 30, 2015

@vasyllomachenko realidad es q tu promotor no quiere pagar lo q valgo. Cuando esten listo vengan con el dinero pa darle a los fans la pelea

From Google:

vasyllomachenko I am a super champion and fight me pa q no pay. Let the stories in your videos and lies # Cuba #ElRey 
- Guillermo Rigondeaux (@ RigoElChacal305) August 30, 2015

qvasyllomachenko reality is your promoter q not want to pay what I'm worth. When they are ready to come with the money pa give the fans the fight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> @vasyllomachenko Yo soy un super campeon y pa pelear conmigo hay q pagar. DÃ©jate de los cuentos en tus videos y mentiras #Cuba #ElRey
> â€" Guillermo Rigondeaux (@RigoElChacal305) August 30, 2015
> 
> @vasyllomachenko realidad es q tu promotor no quiere pagar lo q valgo. Cuando esten listo vengan con el dinero pa darle a los fans la pelea
> ...


Wow, is Rigo really not taking the fight because of money? Rigo is officially ducking, I was hesitant to believe it but it seems it's true.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Don't think neither guy is scared, they're olympians ffs and used to fighting the best of the best. Loma doesn't want to give up to much weight since he already came down in weight for his current weightclass. Rigo can't get any bigger. Really want to see this fight but don't think there is much of a level playing field


Why can't Rigo get bigger? It's not like he has a lot of muscle on his frame.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why can't Rigo get bigger? It's not like he has a lot of muscle on his frame.


Why can't Lomachenko get bigger?
He refuses even a catchweight with Walters.
Rigo is 34 and walks around at 126, he's 5.4", for God sake!
Remember Salido raping Lomachenko because he was much bigger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> Why can't Lomachenko get bigger?
> He refuses even a catchweight with Walters.
> Rigo is 34 and walks around at 126, he's 5.4", for God sake!
> Remember Salido raping Lomachenko because he was much bigger?
> ...


Who says he isn't? You created this idea in your head now that Lomachenko is scared to move up himself, lol. You'll eat your words in a year or two I guarantee you.

The reason he doesn't accept a catchweight is because he doesn't believe in them, he's on the record saying it, look it up.

The reason Lomachenko lost to Salido is not as much because of size but because he lacked experience in the pro game at the time and fought the wrong fight + they allowed Salido to totally cheat him, it was disgusting.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Who says he isn't? You created this idea in your head now that Lomachenko is scared to move up himself, lol. You'll eat your words in a year or two I guarantee you.
> 
> The reason he doesn't accept a catchweight is because he doesn't believe in them, he's on the record saying it, look it up.
> 
> The reason Lomachenko lost to Salido is not as much because of size but because he lacked experience in the pro game at the time and fought the wrong fight + they allowed Salido to totally cheat him, it was disgusting.


Eventually Lomachenko has nobody left at 126...nobody interesting to fight.
Then, time to move up or down.
He refuses both. He wants a little man to move up.
Let me set straight the record; I'm a big Lomachenko fan, I deeply admire him and appreciate his skills but this show to just fight Rigo is a shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> could you imagine an amir kahn with a granite chin to go along with *his skill set*, balls of steel and heart of a lion?


Really isn't much there. He's got flashy hand speed for sure, but it's slim pickings after that. He's a flurry/swarmer fighter that has learned to "hold on". There's nothing spectacular about Amir. He was always all hype, but he was fun to watch 2008-2011. Has become such a boring fighter who only fights cans over the past 3-5 years. And he somehow feels entitled to big paydays. Dude can fuck off


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> The reason Lomachenko lost to Salido is not as much because of size but because he lacked experience in the pro game at the time and fought the wrong fight + they allowed Salido to totally cheat him, it was disgusting.


Not huge on Loma but he got screwed against Salido. The official (I think it was Laurence Cole) is a fucking joke. Every fight of his is some sort of inside job. Loma lacked the professional experience to handle himself as he needed to, but it was clear in the last third of the fight that Loma was superior. It was Loma who kept stunning Salido and Salido who would hold on. The only thing Salido does well is in-fight and smother...and he held, fought dirty, and smothered Loma all night long. Loma just didn't know how to react.

In a rematch Loma wins clearly, but it was still Loma's fault for not having the right training camp. Even if this fight doesn't pop off, which it probably won't, I'm excited we get to see Loma for years to come


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> walking around weight means nothing in weight classes.
> 
> if a guy can make the weight, legally, thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


Nowadays with modern science and 24-hour weigh ins, the kind of body you were born with doesn't matter that much when it comes to cutting weight.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> Eventually Lomachenko has nobody left at 126...nobody interesting to fight.
> Then, time to move up or down.
> He refuses both. He wants a little man to move up.
> Let me set straight the record; I'm a big Lomachenko fan, I deeply admire him and appreciate his skills but this show to just fight Rigo is a shame.
> ...


What's the shame? You do not want to see the fight because you are a fan of Rigondeaux, and you do not want to see him lose, I can respect that but for most fans, we want to see the fight happen.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So did Lomachenko agree to 135 or did Rigondeaux agree to let him come in at 137 or did neither happen? :huh


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a bigger Cuban Olympic at 130, Gamboa. 
Will Loma go up for that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So did Lomachenko agree to 135 or did Rigondeaux agree to let him come in at 137 or did neither happen? :huh


If you look at the article RJJ posted, according to Lomachenko, Rigo asked for a 137 rehydration limit during their talks, he then agreed but Rigo's team did not accept.

In the other article Rigo says the issue was money.

Doesn't seem to be a weight issue.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo must wait for sept 15 to find out where he's standing in legal terms-his lawyers are saying he's done with Hyde after this date. Hyde says otherwise.
Its almost 99% that he is going with Haymon.
Plenty of fighters on that stable at 122. LSC,Mares,Framptonâ€¦
Lomachenko should be looking somewhere else. Like i said, Gamboa is open, no promoters conflict. And I'm sure they can find a fight around 128.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If you look at the article RJJ posted, according to Lomachenko, Rigo asked for a 137 rehydration limit during their talks, he then agreed but Rigo's team did not accept.
> 
> In the other article Rigo says the issue was money.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be a weight issue.


Ok that's what I gathered from it..

Whole thing is fucking confusing with the translations though.. Says 62.5 Kilograms which is 137.79lbs but also says (135lbs give or take), and I'd assume the exact weight would be a big sticking point.. Also like you said Loma says they agreed to the financial amount, but then Rigondeaux says money was the issue? How is it the issue if they agreed to the weight and money you want? Someone needs to sit these two down and get a story straight.

If Rigondeaux had his money and rehydration limit demands filled, he needs to take the fight or take the blame for giving us all hope.. If Lomachenko is agreeing to things that aren't even on the table then he needs to take the blame for misleading the fans by saying they agreed.

Regardless they need to agree to something so we can see them fight though! :lol:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> walking around weight means nothing in weight classes.
> 
> if a guy can make the weight, legally, thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


They're doing it at a catch weight, if he's going to rehydrate to a light welter, then Rigo is at a huge disadvantage


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> They're doing it at a catch weight, if he's going to rehydrate to a light welter, then Rigo is at a huge disadvantage


rehydration clauses can be worse than a catch weight as you dont want your body to stress and make weight twice

porters dad claimed that his son never gained more than 10 pounds so a rehydration clause was not a problem in the broner fight and shawn rehydrated to 161.

loma either needs to offer a catch weight or move the fuk on

pathetic both he and ward stalking guys in lower weight classes


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

quincy k said:


> rehydration clauses can be worse than a catch weight as you dont want your body to stress and make weight twice
> 
> porters dad claimed that his son never gained more than 10 pounds so a rehydration clause was not a problem in the broner fight and shawn rehydrated to 161.
> 
> ...


They already talked about a catchweight and rehydration clause. You don't need to make weight twice, you just watch your fluid intake.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Why can't Lomachenko get bigger?
> He refuses even a catchweight with Walters.
> Rigo is 34 and walks around at 126, he's 5.4", for God sake!
> Remember Salido raping Lomachenko because he was much bigger?
> ...


Lomachenko will get bigger, his focus is on the 126 division for now. He doesn't refuse a catch weight with Walters, he refuses a fight full stop because there is no 126 belt on the line. If Walters has a belt at 130 and Lomachenko has achieved what he wants at 126 then of course he'll fight Walters at 130. That fight was as good as made before Walters dropped his belt/balls and left the 126 division.

Rigondeaux walks around at 126... So put on some goddamn muscle and walk around at 135-140. Putting on weight is easy, taking it off is hard. Rigo is at that weight because he is very lean with little muscle mass on his frame. He can easily put more weight on and add to his athleticism.

Salido didn't rape anybody, and he 'won' because the ref allowed low blows to count as body shots. Lomachenko still outlanded him and hurt him, despite his poor performance, despite the refs poor performance, despite the weight disparity.

Lomachenko has never ducked anyone or refused to fight anyone because of weight, Rigo has.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Eventually Lomachenko has nobody left at 126...nobody interesting to fight.
> Then, time to move up or down.
> He refuses both. He wants a little man to move up.
> Let me set straight the record; I'm a big Lomachenko fan, I deeply admire him and appreciate his skills but this show to just fight Rigo is a shame.
> ...


A shame? Because it shows that Rigo isn't as feared/fearless as advertised? It is a bad look for Rigo (who I am a big fan of).


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Rigo must wait for sept 15 to find out where he's standing in legal terms-his lawyers are saying he's done with Hyde after this date. Hyde says otherwise.
> Its almost 99% that he is going with Haymon.
> Plenty of fighters on that stable at 122. LSC,Mares,Framptonâ€¦
> Lomachenko should be looking somewhere else. Like i said, Gamboa is open, no promoters conflict. And I'm sure they can find a fight around 128.


You don't seem to understand... Lomachenko is campaigning at 126 for now. When he moves to 130 of course he will fight Gamboa.

It seems like you don't want the Rigo-Loma match up as much as Rigo himself doesn't want it. Why is that?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vasya is publicly calling Rigo a coward and a bullshitter on the internet.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Vasya is publicly calling Rigo a coward and a bullshitter on the internet.


Damn, shots fired.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn, how can Caribe put that money up? If it's under conditions Vasyl already agreed to then surely we have a fight


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I'm drunk...and I'm about to call my ex-fiance from 5 years ago.


Post of the Year contender.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Age of Mythology. My favorite game ever. I spent an entire 2 years playing only that game! I ran through the campaign multiple times. They should seriously make a sequel.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Lomachenko needs to shut up if he cant even meet small ass rigo in the middle at 124


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

tooslick said:


> Lomachenko needs to shut up if he cant even meet small ass rigo in the middle at 124


Rigo called him out. Loma met his demands. Rigo disappeared. Yet Loma needs to shut up? Right....

Love both fighters so kind of glad this isn't happening but come on don't be blinkered, Rigo set some demands and called Loma out and Loma accepted them and then Rigo went AWOL


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

JamieC said:


> Rigo called him out. Loma met his demands. Rigo disappeared. Yet Loma needs to shut up? Right....
> 
> Love both fighters so kind of glad this isn't happening but come on don't be blinkered, Rigo set some demands and called Loma out and Loma accepted them and then Rigo went AWOL


Didnt rigo say 124 and lomachenko disagreed. ?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Didnt rigo say 124 and lomachenko disagreed. ?


Rigo wanted rehydration clause too. Lomachenko said he could have either but not both.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

tooslick said:


> Didnt rigo say 124 and lomachenko disagreed. ?


Ah far as I'm aware Rigo was saying 126 was fine with rehydration clauses, Lomachenko said ok but then Rigo backed down

It's fair enough though Rigo should be at 118, Lomachenko would likely have KOed him because they are equally skilled but one is significantly bigger. And Rigo couldn't afford a loss like that right now, not when he could get in with Haymon


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

JamieC said:


> Ah far as I'm aware Rigo was saying 126 was fine with rehydration clauses, Lomachenko said ok but then Rigo backed down
> 
> It's fair enough though Rigo should be at 118, Lomachenko would likely have KOed him because they are equally skilled but one is significantly bigger. And Rigo couldn't afford a loss like that right now, not when he could get in with Haymon


The usual BS pretty much. I really wouldnt care who loses as long as the best fight the best. Fighters dont even do that anymore


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> _*Rigo called him out.*_ Loma met his demands. Rigo disappeared. Yet Loma needs to shut up? Right....
> 
> Love both fighters so kind of glad this isn't happening but come on don't be blinkered, Rigo set some demands and called Loma out and Loma accepted them and then Rigo went AWOL


i have never seen a link where rigo called out loma at 126 pounds just the same as ive never seen a link where golovkin called out ward at 168.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i have never a link where rigo called out loma at 126 pounds just the same as ive never seen a link where golovkin called out ward at 168.


Rigondeaux's manager said 126 would work, but only with a rehydration clause of 135 max.

http://thaboxingvoice.com/rigondeaux-wants-catch-weight-lomachenko-rejects/47808?var=no

But for the most part, it looks like they preferred 124.

http://www.boxingscene.com/rigondeaux-wants-124-rehydration-stip-lomachenko--93462
http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/7/13/8955389/rigondeaux-agrees-in-principal-to-fight-lomachenko


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Rigondeaux's manager said 126 would work, but only with a rehydration clause of 135 max.
> 
> http://thaboxingvoice.com/rigondeaux-wants-catch-weight-lomachenko-rejects/47808?var=no
> 
> ...


but rigo never called out loma to a 126 fight as some might be impying

a champion from a higher weight class(loma)calling out a champion from a lower weight class(rigo) without offering a catchweight is lame unless the guy had previously fought and was competitive at the weight(mosley 154/147)


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> but rigo never called out loma to a 126 fight as some might be impying
> 
> a champion from a higher weight class(loma)calling out a champion from a lower weight class(rigo) without offering a catchweight is lame unless the guy had previously fought and was competitive at the weight(mosley 154/147)


No, just his manager saying 126 'could' work. But I don't make a big deal out of that, because IMO, it's just business as usual in boxing. Managers, trainers, promoters...they all talk about different possibilities and options. Just a part of their jobs. But not sure who called out who first, don't really care either.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mal said:


> Rigondeaux's manager said 126 would work, but only with a rehydration clause of 135 max.
> 
> http://thaboxingvoice.com/rigondeaux-wants-catch-weight-lomachenko-rejects/47808?var=no
> 
> ...


Gary Hyde was saying a lot of things despite the fact that Rigondeaux was running down his contract and wanted nothing to do with him. His words at that point were meaningless. That didn't stop people getting carried away when he was saying they had "agreed in principle" to a Lomachenko fight though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Gary Hyde was saying a lot of things despite the fact that Rigondeaux was running down his contract and wanted nothing to do with him. His words at that point were meaningless. That didn't stop people getting carried away when he was saying they had "agreed in principle" to a Lomachenko fight though.


Didn't know that. Good for Rigo than. At this point in his career, maybe some big changes are necessary.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Top 3 P4P according to Vasya:


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Top 3 P4P according to Vasya:


LOL, Canelo #3 ...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> LOL, Canelo #3 ...


Lol stop hating Lara is like like in no one's radar and fighting zaveck who will probably push Lara more then needed and look awful as always.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> LOL, Canelo #3 ...


Doesn't surprise me though.

Not cuz Alvarez deserves it but cuz most fighters are rarely hardcore fans of the sport.

All with their own personal bias and preferences.

Povetkin's top 10 greatest fighters of all time consists exclusively of heavyweights.

Or here's Olivares' top 10 greatest latino fighters:



> 1-Ruben Olivares
> 2-Ricardo Lopez
> 3-Julio Cesar Chavez
> 4-Ultiminio "Sugar" Ramos
> ...


 @Zopilote, how do you like that list?


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Age of Mythology. My favorite game ever. I spent an entire 2 years playing only that game! I ran through the campaign multiple times. They should seriously make a sequel.


I never tried that one, is it basically the same as Age of Empire?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> I never tried that one, is it basically the same as Age of Empire?


It's sort of the same, but a lot better. You get powers and shit, and can train Greek heroes like Hercules and Perseus. Like, Zeus can throw a lightning bolt which automatically kills or severely weakens a single unit.

The campaign is one of the best things ever. Easily, the campaign is the reason to play the game. The storyline is awesome.

Supposedly, they made an enhanced edition of the entire series. The titans expansion pack is also great. If you liked Age of Empire, it's a must buy. Easily, the best one ever in my opinion. I've played the series since the Age of Kings/the Conquerors all the way up to Age of Empires: III (no expansions, though).

Damn, I have to buy that game again. I let my cousin borrow it, and the fucker never returned it. :lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's sort of the same, but a lot better. You get powers and shit, and can train Greek heroes like Hercules and Perseus. Like, Zeus can throw a lightning bolt which automatically kills or severely weakens a single unit.
> 
> The campaign is one of the best things ever. Easily, the campaign is the reason to play the game. The storyline is awesome.
> 
> ...


I'll make sure to try it out. I enjoy old outdated games a bit more than the more modern ones being made anyways.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lol stop hating Lara is like like in no one's radar and fighting zaveck who will probably push Lara more then needed and look awful as always.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


:rofl


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's sort of the same, but a lot better. You get powers and shit, and can train Greek heroes like Hercules and Perseus. Like, Zeus can throw a lightning bolt which automatically kills or severely weakens a single unit.
> 
> The campaign is one of the best things ever. Easily, the campaign is the reason to play the game. The storyline is awesome.
> 
> ...


Age of Mythology is absolutely amazing, Loki is the real deal :deal


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yo I played Warcraft 3 RTS game when I was younger. Similar to Age of Mythology. Seriously those games are sweet. Shame they don't make those anymore so I hear you on the older games @941jeremy


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's sort of the same, but a lot better. You get powers and shit, and can train Greek heroes like Hercules and Perseus. Like, Zeus can throw a lightning bolt which automatically kills or severely weakens a single unit.
> 
> The campaign is one of the best things ever. Easily, the campaign is the reason to play the game. The storyline is awesome.
> 
> ...


How you like the command and conquer series? I spent years on those too in my teens eveything that was strategy based and played similar to that I loved.. so like rome total war, civilization, age of empires was good..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> How you like the command and conquer series? I spent years on those too in my teens eveything that was strategy based and played similar to that I loved.. so like rome total war, civilization, age of empires was good..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Never got into it. I played it once at a friend's house. It was pretty badass, but I never bought the game. I think he was playing Red Alert IIRC. The only one I remember buying and not liking was Rise of Nations. I thought it was crap.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I


Lester1583 said:


> Doesn't surprise me though.
> 
> Not cuz Alvarez deserves it but cuz most fighters are rarely hardcore fans of the sport.
> 
> ...


Shite.

Everyone knows a list without Finito Lopez at number 1 doesn't count.

Ask @Flea Man he'll agree.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Not to be THAT guy, but the elevation benefits don't work unless you're sleeping in a chamber


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

SuperVasya doing the Jackie Chan exercise:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vasya challenges Rigo and Gamboa:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lomachenko-Gamboa followed by Rigo would be two insanely good fights


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> According to Arum, the fight fell through because of Rigondeaux's longtime promoter, Miami-based Caribe Promotions. He says Caribe was asking for a very unrealistic sum of money to make the Lomachenko fight happen.
> 
> "The poor guy. I'm one of the few guys who likes Rigondeaux, but he has these guys with him - the Caribe guys - who are not professionals in boxing, who have unbelievable expectations," Arum said.
> 
> ...


http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-rig...--97865?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Bob Arum said:


> I'm one of the few guys who likes Rigondeaux


And the Rigo fans go wild :lol:



Bob Arum said:


> "Like, they said 'we can get millions of dollars for the [Lomachenko] fight.' And I said 'from where?' And he says 'Cuba.' I said 'what are you f***ing crazy? There is still an embargo.'"


:rofl


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Not many people attending Loma fight right before the main event.
How is TR promoting him?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma-Gamboa would be a sure fire way to gain some attention. Gamboa is always exciting and is never a push-over. It is definitely not an easy fight for Rigo, but it will get him some deserved spotlight.

Loma-Rigo will always be a hard sell to casual fans and it doesn't help that Rigo is like 35 already...and unbelievably inactive.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Not many people attending Loma fight right before the main event.
> How is TR promoting him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's not even Loma's fight. Not saying it was a lot more packed, but at least post a picture of the actual fight, and not whatever fight this is.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> Well that's not even Loma's fight. Not saying it was a lot more packed, but at least post a picture of the actual fight, and not whatever fight this is.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Close enough the last picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I even said I was saying it wasn't necessarily going to be more packed, just that it was the wrong picture to prove your point. Ffs...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

My point is; fans don't care for good boxing. They just go for the show .
I'll pay with a kidney to see Lomachenko fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel ya on that. Wasn't sure your angle


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> I feel ya on that. Wasn't sure your angle


Those empty seats front row belong to some prick who was drinking at the bar while missing the best boxer of the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Papa Chacal on Vasya's challenge:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Papa Chacal on Vasya's challenge:


Confirmation of the duck. No denial, just a change in demeanour and making clear they are in different weight divisions. His team contacted Lomachenko's ffs. I don't know why Arum is confident of making the fight, Rigondeaux clearly doesn't want it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeez, Rigondeaux straight shut-down the Lomachenko talk.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko just too big for Rigondeaux.:-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo would beat Loma easily. Love that interview though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sure the fight happens late 2016


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Rigo would beat Loma easily. Love that interview though.


I don't believe you actually mean that, just the size difference alone and Rigo not looking amazing lately would make anyone doubt this.. I bet secretely you're happy it's not going to happen, I don't care but don't come here with this fake shit please.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo would beat Loma easily. Love that interview though.


no.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> I don't believe you actually mean that, just the size difference alone and Rigo not looking amazing lately would make anyone doubt this.. I bet secretely you're happy it's not going to happen, I don't care but don't come here with this fake shit please.


Aye because Loma looked amazing recently? Rigo was fantastic against amagasa as he always is. There is nothing Loma does that'd bother rigo. He doesn't hit hard enough to earn rigos respect. Rigo would fight his fight and neutralise lomas flashy angles by simply going away from them. Rigondeaux would also have no trouble landing his uppercut or body shots as Siri showed he is open to those shots. I also think the inexperience in Lomas corner would be a huge deal.

Rigo wins 8 or more rounds and you cry. It'd be great. I think the fight happens late 2016 after a double header featuring Loma - donaire and rigo - ceja on HBO. Rocnation will throw enough money at Loma to secure a catch weight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Berliner said:


> no.


Yes. It'd be a bit more competitive than the donaire fight but rigo would win clearly. Nobody is beating rigo right now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yes. It'd be a bit more competitive than the donaire fight but rigo would win clearly. Nobody is beating rigo right now.


I guess it depends on how you understand "easy".
Anyway I doubt this fight happens.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm almost positive it happens.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Aye because Loma looked amazing recently? Rigo was fantastic against amagasa as he always is. There is nothing Loma does that'd bother rigo. He doesn't hit hard enough to earn rigos respect. Rigo would fight his fight and neutralise lomas flashy angles by simply going away from them. Rigondeaux would also have no trouble landing his uppercut or body shots as Siri showed he is open to those shots. I also think the inexperience in Lomas corner would be a huge deal.
> 
> Rigo wins 8 or more rounds and you cry. It'd be great. I think the fight happens late 2016 after a double header featuring Loma - donaire and rigo - ceja on HBO. Rocnation will throw enough money at Loma to secure a catch weight.


Lomachenko doesn't hit hard enough to earn Rigo's respect? Loma is a bigger guy who's hurt everyone in his pro career so far. And Rigondeaux has been decked by the likes of Cordoba and Marroquin, against Amagasa he was especially lucky it happened late in the round as he was genuinely risking a stoppage. And yes, Lomachenko has been looking great lately, you can claim it's against limited opposition and I wouldn't disagree with that but in terms of how he looked in those fights, you're the first guy I've seen who says he hasn't looked impressive.

I think there's only two ways someone would claim with such confidence Rigo would win "easily", either A: They're ignorant of the sport or the fighters, or B: They know the fight is not likely to happen so they can big up their fighter. I know you're not A.

And for the record, I don't have a problem with people saying Rigo wins, I'm just saying given everything going into the fight, nobody can be certain about anyone easily winning.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Lomachenko doesn't hit hard enough to earn Rigo's respect? Loma is a bigger guy who's hurt everyone in his pro career so far. And Rigondeaux has been decked by the likes of Cordoba and Marroquin, against Amagasa he was especially lucky it happened late in the round as he was genuinely risking a stoppage. And yes, Lomachenko has been looking great lately, you can claim it's against limited opposition and I wouldn't disagree with that but in terms of how he looked in those fights, you're the first guy I've seen who says he hasn't looked impressive.
> 
> I think there's only two ways someone would claim with such confidence Rigo would win "easily", either A: They're ignorant of the sport or the fighters, or B: They know the fight is not likely to happen so they can big up their fighter. I know you're not A.
> 
> And for the record, I don't have a problem with people saying Rigo wins, I'm just saying given everything going into the fight, nobody can be certain about anyone easily winning.


:lol: Loma cannot punch stop that nonsense. His hands just give him too much trouble. And you saying he was risking a stoppage against Amagasa tells me all I need to know about the fact you didn't watch the fight. He was dropped once off balance and then pushed over. At no point was he even near being stopped, you idiot. And then to further calling you an idiot, Marroquin didn't deck him. He shook him up while he was showboating but rigondeaux did not touch the canvas in that fight. Lomachenko looked like shit in his last fight. He looked uninspired, hittable and feather fisted. I was not impressed at all.

My confidence in an easy rigo win comes because I've been watching both fighters for a very long time and know what they are capable of. I think Lomachenko is fantastic, one of the best talents in the world with amazing skills and I've been watching him since 08, but I don't think his style meshes well against Rigondeaux. It isn't a fight to bet the house on, but I'm pretty damn sure rigo wins.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> :lol: Loma cannot punch stop that nonsense. His hands just give him too much trouble. And you saying he was risking a stoppage against Amagasa tells me all I need to know about the fact you didn't watch the fight. He was dropped once off balance and then pushed over. At no point was he even near being stopped, you idiot. And then to further calling you an idiot, Marroquin didn't deck him. He shook him up while he was showboating but rigondeaux did not touch the canvas in that fight. Lomachenko looked like shit in his last fight. He looked uninspired, hittable and feather fisted. I was not impressed at all.
> 
> My confidence in an easy rigo win comes because I've been watching both fighters for a very long time and know what they are capable of. I think Lomachenko is fantastic, one of the best talents in the world with amazing skills and I've been watching him since 08, but I don't think his style meshes well against Rigondeaux. It isn't a fight to bet the house on, but I'm pretty damn sure rigo wins.


Lomachenko punches hard enough to stop guys at his own weight, he hurt Salido and almost stopped him at the end of the fight who came in very heavy and Rigo is a small dude who's looked vulnerable at times his own weight. I've seen every single one of their fights and some fights multiple times, because I'm a huge fan of both boxers and yeah, against Amagasa he was hurt, no mistake about it. First time it was a soft knockdown but the second one he did look hut and started holding. Had it happened earlier in the round it would not surprise me to have seen a stoppage from that.

I think you're right, he didn't get decked, that's too strong of a word and I wanted to edit that but he did get knocked down, all I'm trying to say that if those guys can knock him down, Lomachenko can hurt and stop him, it's not as if Rigo is some iron chinned warrior.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> Lomachenko punches hard enough to stop guys at his own weight, he hurt Salido and almost stopped him at the end of the fight who came in very heavy and Rigo is a small dude who's looked vulnerable at times his own weight. I've seen every single one of their fights and some fights multiple times, because I'm a huge fan of both boxers and yeah, against Amagasa he was hurt, no mistake about it. First time it was a soft knockdown but the second one he did look hut and started holding. Had it happened earlier in the round it would not surprise me to have seen a stoppage from that.
> 
> I think you're right, he didn't get decked, that's too strong of a word and I wanted to edit that but he did get knocked down, all I'm trying to say that if those guys can knock him down, Lomachenko can hurt and stop him, it's not as if Rigo is some iron chinned warrior.


Salido got knocked down 3 times in his next fight and 2 times in the following fight against pretty average punchers. There is no chance amagasa would have stopped rigondeaux. None.

No he didn't. Marroquin did not knock rigondeaux down, watch the fight again. He didn't get knocked down at all. The only fighters to knock rigondeaux down are cordoba, donaire and amagasa for a total of 4 knockdowns in his career. Marroquin rocked him with 2 left hooks while Rigo was showboating, but there was no knockdown in that fight outside of the ones Marroquin suffered.

I fully recognise Rigo's weaknesses. His whiskers are a bit soft, granted, but that isn't the main issue. The knockdowns in the Cordoba and Marroquin fight were caused because Rigo, for all his incredible ability, massively struggles at gauging distance against fighters with a longer reach than him. But when he knows he has the longer reach he is excellent at gauging distance as seen in the Donaire fight. If you rewatch the first knockdown against Amagasa rigo was getting cocky (another very bad trait of his that causes to lapses in judgement - see donaire KD when he seemingly was waiting on the ref to break the clinch or marroquin rocking him) and tried to do some matrix shit circling out at a weird angle where he entirely switched to the orthodox stance, he then stepped back to go back into southpaw assuming he was out of range and amagasa stepped into his old placement, turned and unleashed a long right hand (the only thing giving a chance Leo Santa Cruz against Rigo) catching rigo as his feet were parallel to one another shoulder width apart.

If you actually look at his knockdowns or times he was rocked, each and every one can be attributed to cockiness or lapses of attention.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Salido got knocked down 3 times in his next fight and 2 times in the following fight against pretty average punchers. There is no chance amagasa would have stopped rigondeaux. None.
> 
> No he didn't. Marroquin did not knock rigondeaux down, watch the fight again. He didn't get knocked down at all. _*The only fighters to knock rigondeaux down are cordoba, donaire and amagasa for a total of 4 knockdowns in his career.*_ Marroquin rocked him with 2 left hooks while Rigo was showboating, but there was no knockdown in that fight outside of the ones Marroquin suffered.
> 
> ...


youre acting like kds are not a big deal in a championship fight

tell that to hopkins in the first pascal fight, dirrell in the degale fight or quartey in the dlh fight. without the kds those fighters win the fight.

a rigo kd in a loma fight could easily be the difference in a win or a loss.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Salido got knocked down 3 times in his next fight and 2 times in the following fight against pretty average punchers. There is no chance amagasa would have stopped rigondeaux. None.
> 
> No he didn't. Marroquin did not knock rigondeaux down, watch the fight again. He didn't get knocked down at all. The only fighters to knock rigondeaux down are cordoba, donaire and amagasa for a total of 4 knockdowns in his career. Marroquin rocked him with 2 left hooks while Rigo was showboating, but there was no knockdown in that fight outside of the ones Marroquin suffered.
> 
> ...


I see, I may (probably) have mixed things up but to me it still shows Lomachenko has more than enough power.

Watch from 3:15, firstly, a soft one, as you say, a lapse in concentration, tried to circle him in some strange way and got caught. But the second one at the end of the round, it looked like survival gear, of course there's no way he should be stopped from that but if that happened with two minutes in the round left, I think there's a chance he could have been stopped.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> youre acting like kds are not a big deal in a championship fight
> 
> tell that to hopkins in the first pascal fight, dirrell in the degale fight or quartey in the dlh fight. without the kds those fighters win the fight.
> 
> a rigo kd in a loma fight could easily be the difference in a win or a loss.


Yes, but I don't think Lomachenko can KD Rigo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LeapingHook said:


> I see, I may (probably) have mixed things up but to me it still shows Lomachenko has more than enough power.
> 
> Watch from 3:15, firstly, a soft one, as you say, a lapse in concentration, tried to circle him in some strange way and got caught. But the second one at the end of the round, it looked like survival gear, of course there's no way he should be stopped from that but if that happened with two minutes in the round left, I think there's a chance he could have been stopped.


That also shows that the second knockdown was not legit. He was a bit shaken up and looked even a touch confused that this guy was throwing such short punches at him when he thought he was safe in the clinch, but that knockdown was bullshit and he wasn't very hurt. I don't think he'd have been stopped at all.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I do think that 2nd "knockdown" helped Rigo a little since the fight didn't get to the scorecards either way while he got standing 8 to regain his senses/composure.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Lomachenko has solid power when he sits down on his punches. He seemed content with putting clinics on the past two opponents, basically just testing out his full repertoire before putting them away late. He showed against Salido and against Russell that he's capable of hurting and slowing top fighters down, particularly with his body punching, which he's quite good at committing to. I don't expect he'd start putting the angles on Rigo and making a fool of him or anything like that. I think he'd go at him the same way he did Russell. Steady pressure, no wasted movement, air-tight guard, and body punching.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

New rigo interview about the fight.............


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> New rigo interview about the fight.............


So basically yes I ducked loma.. he's not in my weight class and even though he accepted all my demand I took a look at my future and I didn't want loma in it.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> So basically yes I ducked loma.. he's not in my weight class and even though he accepted all my demand I took a look at my future and I didn't want loma in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Shame.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> So basically yes I ducked loma.. he's not in my weight class and even though he accepted all my demand I took a look at my future and I didn't want loma in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


rigo thought about the fight and it didnt make sense for him to fight out of his weight class. absolutely nothing wrong with that

im sure jones jr thought about lennox lewis for one brief moment and decided that it didnt make sense as well.

and nobody ever said that jones jr ducked lewis because eveyone knew that roy was fighting out of his weight class as a heavyweight even though he convincingly beat john ruiz who drew 36 rounds with evender holyfield


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> rigo thought about the fight and it didnt make sense for him to fight out of his weight class. absolutely nothing wrong with that
> 
> im sure jones jr thought about lennox lewis for one brief moment and decided that it didnt make sense as well.
> 
> and nobody ever said that jones jr ducked lewis because eveyone knew that roy was fighting out of his weight class as a heavyweight even though he convincingly beat john ruiz who drew 36 rounds with evender holyfield


Nah come on bro lhw vs hw not the same... we are talking about max 10 pounds difference.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Nah come on bro lhw vs hw not the same... we are talking about max 10 pounds difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


then loma should step up and fight flanagan or even linares


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> then loma should step up and fight flanagan or even linares


130 is next for loma and will likely end at 135... Rigo could have gave us one of the best pro fights out.. but made demands which were met and then ran away.. likely won't happen now.

Oh well.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> 130 is next for loma and will likely end at 135... Rigo could have gave us one of the best pro fights out.. but made demands which were met and then ran away.. likely won't happen now.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Doc, you're talking out of your ass.
Concentrate on Canelo please.
Instead of asking Rigo to move 126 , tell Ginger to move to 160.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> then loma should step up and fight flanagan or even linares


Flanagan is a bum :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> rigo thought about the fight and it didnt make sense for him to fight out of his weight class. absolutely nothing wrong with that
> 
> im sure jones jr thought about lennox lewis for one brief moment and decided that it didnt make sense as well.
> 
> and nobody ever said that jones jr ducked lewis because eveyone knew that roy was fighting out of his weight class as a heavyweight even though he convincingly beat john ruiz who drew 36 rounds with evender holyfield


Maybe it's just promotor talk but I do think Roy wanted Lewis.

Six weeks after defeating John Ruiz to win the WBA heavyweight title on March 1, 2003, the WBA received written confirmation from Jones that he would keep the heavyweight title and relinquish his light heavyweight title. However, he was unable to secure the fights he wanted at heavyweight. Promoter Murad Muhammad said, "We worked on a Holyfield fight and it fell through. We worked on a Tyson fight and it fell through. We wanted Lennox Lewis, but he's not fighting." Jones considered fighting Corrie Sanders but decided against it. "Why would I fight a guy who's 6-4, lefthanded and doesn't have a title for less money than I made to fight John Ruiz?" Jones asked rhetorically. Jones finally decided to return to light heavyweight and fight Tarver, who had won two of Jones' vacated light heavyweight titles.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Maybe it's just promotor talk but I do think Roy wanted Lewis.
> 
> Six weeks after defeating John Ruiz to win the WBA heavyweight title on March 1, 2003, the WBA received written confirmation from Jones that he would keep the heavyweight title and relinquish his light heavyweight title. However, he was unable to secure the fights he wanted at heavyweight. Promoter Murad Muhammad said, "We worked on a Holyfield fight and it fell through. We worked on a Tyson fight and it fell through. We wanted Lennox Lewis, but he's not fighting." Jones considered fighting Corrie Sanders but decided against it. "Why would I fight a guy who's 6-4, lefthanded and doesn't have a title for less money than I made to fight John Ruiz?" Jones asked rhetorically. Jones finally decided to return to light heavyweight and fight Tarver, who had won two of Jones' vacated light heavyweight titles.


lewis/jones was never going to happen and lennox, the class act that he was, never ever pushed it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/2812363.stm

sure roy wouldve fought tyson...for $100mm which no promoter wouldve guaranteed since mike and lennox split 70mm

http://www.hbcusports.com/forums/th...ints-at-possible-fight-with-mike-tyson.17068/


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo - Loma will happen. The money will be there.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Doc, you're talking out of your ass.
> Concentrate on Canelo please.
> Instead of asking Rigo to move 126 , tell Ginger to move to 160.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stick to the thread title, i know your emotions are damaged right now because rigonduck ducked loma hard...so I'll give you a pass.

I'll concentrate on anything I want.. at least canelo isn't making demands which are met and then runs like a bitch. . Talk to me when this happens.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lewis/jones was never going to happen and lennox, the class act that he was, never ever pushed it.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/boxing/2812363.stm
> 
> ...


http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content7276.html



Spoiler



Then one day, just before Thanksgiving, Roy said, "Let's go get Mike Tyson." I said, "You sure?" He said, "Yes. I want Mike! I can beat Mike Tyson. Let's go get Mike Tyson." So I called Mike and Mike met me in New Jersey at 1 o'clock in the morning. I flew all the way in from Florida to see Mike. I offered Mike $25 million to fight Roy Jones Jr. He accepted it. He called Roy on the phone and told Roy Jones Jr. that he's willing to fight, let's do this, but he asked Roy for one thing. He said, "If I lose the fight, you give me a rematch. If we do 3 fights man, I guarantee we'll never have to work again in this sport." He told him, "Roy, I'm gonna dog you. Don't take it personal. I'm not crazy. I'm going to dog you because it's going to sell a lot of tickets. I love you today and I will love you when it's over with. The fight is on." Some kind of way, Mike Tyson needed to get out of the deal that he was in. He said he wanted to file bankruptcy. I said, "Mike, if you're going to file bankruptcy, you should file Chapter 7." He said, "No because I'm going to lose my automobiles." He was worried about automobiles. I said, "Listen, you file Chapter 7, the kind of money you're getting ready to make, you can buy any kind of automobile you want out there." Someone convinced him to file Chapter 11, where all of his money had to go into an escrow account and be governed by Shelly Finkel; they were going to hold it right there. That's what ruined the fight.


Murad said they had offered Tyson 25 million.

The "sure roy wouldve fought tyson...for $100mm" are the words of some poster on a forum. It could have been anybody who said that.
I take Murad his words over him and it does seem consistent since Mike did in fact file Chapter 11.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content7276.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no way jones jr could have his tyson 100mm purse demand guaranteed by a promoter after mike was kod by lewis

tyson did 100k buys against ettiene in his next fight after lennox


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there is no way jones jr could have his tyson 100mm purse demand guaranteed by a promoter after mike was kod by lewis
> 
> tyson did 100k buys against ettiene in his next fight after lennox


Well, our sources conflict.

Murad says in an (2010) interview that the fight fell through because Mike filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy, but no mention of Roy his purse.
While your 2003 source is directly from the mouth of Roy himself.

100k buys against Ettiene is actually pretty good for such a shit opponent.
But it does show that a "100mm purse" would have been impossible.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Stick to the thread title, i know your emotions are damaged right now because rigonduck ducked loma hard...so I'll give you a pass.
> 
> I'll concentrate on anything I want.. at least canelo isn't making demands which are met and then runs like a bitch. . Talk to me when this happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Suddenly haters are upset that Rigondeaux is back. 
You're acting like the classic sore ass bitch. Hope Ginger gets schooled Saturday , even if I'm aware he's the favorite to win.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Suddenly haters are upset that Rigondeaux is back.
> You're acting like the classic sore ass bitch. Hope Ginger gets schooled Saturday , even if I'm aware he's the favorite to win.


Rigonduck left a lot of people with blue balls. Don't be surprised with it.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Rigonduck left a lot of people with blue balls. Don't be surprised with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Many fans showing support to Rigondeaux in Vegas, especially true Mexicans fans.
Hopefully Rigondeaux overcomes years of legal conflicts and all the bitches at 122 have no choice but fight him... Some bitches already ran to 126 lbs.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Flanagan is a bum :lol:


Why?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flanagan is the best in the division. He stops Linares if he gets the fight. Only Verdejo is on his level :deal


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

All this Twitter shit is gay as fuck.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> All this Twitter shit is gay as fuck.


 @bballchump11

Thems fightin words.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> All this Twitter shit is gay as fuck.


Nah twitter is dope I follow like 100 boxing people.. and just browse trough all the latest boxing stuff.. fighters, promoters, writers..

You get the latest news faster there and rumors etc. Good shit

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> Thems fightin words.


I don't even have twitter


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Doc said:


> Nah twitter is dope I follow like 100 boxing people.. and just browse trough all the latest boxing stuff.. fighters, promoters, writers..
> 
> You get the latest news faster there and rumors etc. Good shit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


For news is fine, all the drama...it's female shit. Not something a boxer needs to get into


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I love it





dyna said:


> I need it





JamieC said:


> I bleed it





One to watch said:


> He's a wild hurricane





Vysotsky said:


> Vasya's a hi-tech staaaaar


In case you're wondering - that's Loma:


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> In case you're wondering - that's Loma:


*****, judo, wrestling (freestyle)...

Lomachencko is the next big mma star. And I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> In case you're wondering - that's Loma:


Deep Purple reference :lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surely its up to Rigo to show some huervos and fight Loma at his weight with a rehydration clause?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Surely its up to Rigo to show some huervos and fight Loma at his weight with a rehydration clause?


C'mon bro it was a joke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> C'mon bro it was a joke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need some Latino machismo to counter the Ukranian invasion!! Lets do this shit!:bbb


----------

